# Death Note L?s one-shot history in next Shonen



## El Torero (Feb 3, 2008)

So, in next Shonen Jump of 11th February, there?ll be a one-shot history about L of 44 pages, and with a colour page.

What do you think? Will it be a good history?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

that would be awesome, I want to learn L's past more...  can't wait for week..


----------



## Sawako (Feb 3, 2008)

That sounds interesting! I love L and would love to find out about his past.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

L seems like a character that benefits from us not knowing his past, but I'd still read it.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 3, 2008)

44 pages? That's a lot. Is the source reliable? 

If so, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

Anything with L gots to be good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> 44 pages? That's a lot. Is the source reliable?
> 
> If so, I'm looking forward to it.



ANN verifies part of it

Link removed


----------



## Morati (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good, cant wait to get my eyes on that


----------



## Shade (Feb 3, 2008)

ANN says otherwise. Apparently, the story is about a new Kira.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 4, 2008)

So, which one is true, if any of them is...


----------



## Dabura (Feb 4, 2008)

The logical story would be to give more information on L; since his movie is being shown in theaters.

If it is about a new kira, I don't think it will be interesting as a one shot. But I'm still eager to see what it is about.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome i can't wait


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2008)

Really? 

This is great because I just finished reading Death Note. Perfect timing.


----------



## Batman (Feb 5, 2008)

If its about L we can't lose.


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe the article is in leiu of the new live action movie thats coming out the 9th about L (called *L change the world*) there is also a ds game coming out about it...​
official movie site


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Death Note Special One-Shot RAW


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just read it...(Kind of. My Japanese is not so great.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Near three years post-Kira's death is hott. (I'm disturbed and yet attracted at the same time.) The chapter itself is only about L insofar as it is Near reminiscing/talking about L, as far as I can tell. Still looks interesting, though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 8, 2008)

Near is obssessed with L apparently.


But Near has been smexified. =D


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 8, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOO <3


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have the right program to view the file


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

this is awesome news  XD 

*waits for translators*


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 9, 2008)

Any scans yet?


----------



## Silver Reflection (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds absolutely awesome.

*waits somewhat patiently for a trans*


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Death Note Special by Binktopia


----------



## fxu (Feb 10, 2008)

Enjoy it mofos, it was a pain in the ass~~~~

XD


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

I enjoyed it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping for another battle of wits, but that "C-Kira" was pretty lame, lol.


----------



## fxu (Feb 10, 2008)

What happened with the "Binky is Gay"

That was a smexy one.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing Near looking more adult is weird. I thought his growth should've been stunted


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 10, 2008)

*reading it* ...... 

lol, the ending was lame ........

it was pretty straightforward that Near and Mello didnt ask anything and L took that as a factor in deciding his successor -_-;


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow.
That C-Kira was a lame,weak person.
It's cool to finally see something new though.
I wonder if they'll do this each year or something.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 10, 2008)

Epic fail

I expected something much better.
After the awesome "Kira vs L" arc, "Death Note" has gone downhill...


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2008)

The end of this One Shot gave me hope for a sequel.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

Near completely dominated at the end.

"Cheap Kira" lol.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what the hell the battle of the wits starts...so the c-kira commits suicide, fucking great. that was completely shit imo


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2008)

That just means that there will be more DNs in the human world. In that happening, it takes away from the intrigue of the Shinigami if everyone and their dog gets one.


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2008)

More L? just as planned

i can't wait! ;-;


----------



## Shiron (Feb 10, 2008)

God...


*Spoiler*: __ 



All of these people complaining about there "not being a battle of wits" in this chapter were setting your hopes up WAY too high. It's a one-shot chapter; of course there wouldn't have been an actual real battle and it would just be resolved quickly. The only way we really could get a battle of wits, would have been by _not_ getting one anyway... in other words, for the chapter to end as it started. In any case though, seeing a battle of wits going on really wasn't possible for a one-shot chapter.

Anyway, I like it better this way. Kira/Light already handled the strong willed user of the Death Note thing, so having that again with c-Kira and Near would be lame. This was much better and more realistic. From the early chapters of Death Note, we have Light mentioning that he was loosing weight and being sick because of use of the Death Note. He eventually got over this though because of his strong convictions in what he was doing.

C-Kira though... He didn't have that. All he was doing was killing the elderly as a "nice gesture." But that's it; he was just doing it to be nice. He didn't actually have the strong sense of justice in his actions that Light did and wasn't able to overcome the side effects of using the Death Note like Light did. Then, those people on Sakura TV who wanted him to kill them just pushed him over the edge. He just couldn't handle being responsible for such deaths and carrying them out, so he killed himself. It's the perfect ending, IMO.

All in all, great chapter, IMO.


----------



## Kev (Feb 10, 2008)

It was a pretty good chapter, not what I expected though, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheap Kira ayaiayai.

I want a sequel, preferably somewhere that isn't in Japan.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2008)

I got the idea from the Ending that, Ryuk will gain another Death Note, and wreak havoc in the Human World once again.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds intresting, can't wait


----------



## Silver Reflection (Feb 10, 2008)

Not really what I expected but it was nice to get a one shot in the first place.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

I want Light to become a Death God and maybe he could guide a human to come to the dark side.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 10, 2008)

i guess it was a good oneshot, but it makes me misses Light and L more ;_;


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2008)

i liked it actually

it gave L a more human aspect went more into how L was thinking


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 10, 2008)

I think what it really did was just give us a chance to see how Near would react to being "L"
During the series we saw him being a detective, but he came in in the middle and the path of this case had already been kind of set by L. But now we get to see more of Near when he's in control.

All we can hope is that the author gets bored and decided on a sequel. XD


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 10, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa wins the thread.

Really good one shot, it made me realize how much I missed Death Note . I like that it gives a little bit more closure to the series and its ending, good thing they decided to do this.


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2008)

It was cool seeing that Near respected Light in a way.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2008)

I kinda liked it, I had some high expectations but Sena makes an unarguable point.

Lol Yamamoto is kinda cool.  I can't get used to afroless Aizawa.  Nice to see Ryuuk back in some form he was always my favorite DN character, also lol midra. end was a bit anticlimactic but again it is a oneshot.

also how many DNs does Midra have? he was giving them away O_O


----------



## Tieria Erde (Feb 11, 2008)

Gene said:


> It was cool seeing that Near respected Light in a way.



Couldn't agree more. I think this was my favourite part (since Light is my favourite character). I felt that he gained some justice as a character, because I've never considered Light the "bad guy". 

The panel where the kids at Wammy's are looking at the computer was epic. Mello eating chocolate, Near with his puzzles and Matt peeking at the screen. WOW.  

I enjoyed the chapter very much and I can see Obata changed his style a little.


----------



## kunaitoe (Feb 11, 2008)

Someone should find a life note!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 11, 2008)

I miss Death Note really badly now . . . 

It was awesome having some Death Note again. To bad there wasn't more on L in it, though. Anyway, the end kinda suprised me. It was very crazy with all those people wanting to get killed by Kira and then Kira killing himself. Near is okay, but Death Note was at its best at the start for me, with L and Light. Anyway, I miss Death Note, so this was an awesome read . . .


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> God...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was Near's statement on television that made him kill himself. I'm pretty sure that's why he said that thing about being a murderer.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Gene said:


> It was cool seeing that Near respected Light in a way.


Yes, this was particularly great. How Near thought this new "Cheap Kira" was an insult to both L and Light, the true Kira.


----------



## Felix (Feb 11, 2008)

The C-Kira killed himself because after Near saying he was a murderer he got conscious of what he was doing, and due to the lack of Willpower, committed suicide. That's my interpretation that is.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> The C-Kira killed himself because after Near saying he was a murderer he got conscious of what he was doing, and due to the lack of Willpower, committed suicide. That's my interpretation that is.




I agree that Near made the C-Kira kill himself, but I think he did it by destroying the illusion that c-kira had. He believed he was "kira" and that him and L would have a battle, but by L saying he wasn't interested in him and basically called him a low life.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2008)

Fail chapter is fail.

The only one shot I would ever agree to is a 45 page chapter on a canon Misa Hentai scene.


----------

